# WinXP ICS - Port Forwarding



## rikro (29. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe eine Frage: 
Gibt es bei Windows XP PCs mit aktiviertem ICS eine Möglichkeit, mehrere Ports auf einmal zu forwarden?

In meinem Fall wären das Port 6681-6999 für den Blizzard Downloader (BT).

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------

